# Taste Tea Cup; Loose Leaf Tea & Herbs



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife has her own business called Taste Tea Cup. She sells premium quality loose leaf tea and herbs. If you're a high quality tea drinker or are interested in becoming one check out her website at Welcome to the Frontpage. Or you can call at 604-544-4781 or email [email protected].

Also available are custom Christmas gift baskets for the tea drinker on your list.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you get in a tea called Marco Polo? My roommate brought it to us when we were in residence at McGill but haven't ever been able to find it since.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is great! I've been ordering loose leafe online that's been costing me waaaay too much. I'll definitley be a regular customer


----------

